# Finn's new look - Mohawk dog!



## maddogdodge (May 29, 2015)

2 weeks after surgery and I'm finally allowed to bath Finn again!! 

So he got a much needed makeover!

What we started with, scruffy and overgrown.








Clipped in the mohawk








Waiting for the dye to set, he's so good, just sat there totally relaxed for 15 minutes 








The finished look (Spudgy is the dog who inspired this look... look him up on youtube!)


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

He looks wonderful! I love the blue you used, too. 
Cute!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I love seeing people have fun with their dog's hair cuts - so cute. I'm not sure I would call it a Mohawk. Great choice of color.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Love the blue and the mohawk - great job!!


----------

